# It's Done!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this would be the first thing i ever built by myself..yea i feel great looking at it !


the other side


the top is bigger cause i got lazy! and ran out of wood


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my saddle love it already!


the bottom i think if i get more homers they'll nest down there so i'm ganna cover it up with chicken wire 


my 2010 baby are out and fly already!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

can ya believe that my black saddle is still in the box till now ..it been like 5 hour now ..i think they like it


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Great work!!! Your pigeons seem to love it. Jealousy is sprounting up within me. lol


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work. Nice saddles. How many birds you have for the moment? I see you have alot of trees. Hows the hawk situation?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Nice work. Nice saddles. How many birds you have for the moment? I see you have alot of trees. Hows the hawk situation?


i got 2 adult pair one pair of black saddle and anothe male redsaddle and hen white

with there baby 

hawk is nothing to my homer but mr copper is a big prob .... but have not seen him for a while now ..


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Enjoy the moment!*

 Nothing like building it yourself! And even better when the birds like it.
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks nice, the birds are happy from the pictures


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That mesh of wires, is that a little too big ? Hope you dont have any crawlers in the area...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> That mesh of wires, is that a little too big ? Hope you dont have any crawlers in the area...


thnak 4 caring sreeshs i just bought some chicken wire yesterday i'll put it up when i have the time


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

blongboy said:


> i got 2 adult pair one pair of black saddle and anothe male redsaddle and hen white
> 
> with there baby
> 
> hawk is nothing to my homer but mr copper is a big prob .... but have not seen him for a while now ..


just so you know a cooper is hawk  what happened to your nice new black pair of homers  glad your birds like their new boxes too


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> just so you know a cooper is hawk  what happened to your nice new black pair of homers  glad your birds like their new boxes too


i lost one to a cooper hawk and another flew alway ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

aw that is sad , sorry you lost them they were very pretty


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice saddles and good job on the loft. I am also starting on pigeons and have a coulple of saddles my slef they beautiful birds.


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice......Ill be posting up my loft I just barely finished myself, took two weeks and a few days.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Awsome man, looks nice and cozy!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good, they look happy

you will have lots of eggs in the nest boxes you provided for them

Good luck


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

What so the nice black saddles in the pix flew away dang that sucks. how many more do u have.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Heres pix of one of my saddles.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

*Saddle*








Heres a my blue bar hen. I bred with the previous bird.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is another opal lace saddle brother to the other opal. He is bred to a white racing homer right now.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is a picture of the rest of may saddles, Blue bar, Red check, Black check, and Opal white bar, I may be getting rid of the black check and opal. Let me know if any one interested?


----------

